# Study Resources Contributor



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi all!!!
What sites or youtube channels or other resources do you use to study effectively when the original classes don't exactly foster your learning?

I am also a study-materiales producer for various topics progressing in my studies...sharing some in Spanish as well as English: Emile Hung | uDocz

Would love to know!!


----------

